# A couple RRP Questions?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im still very new to the RRP laws. I did take the class, and even scored a 98 on my test, but still confused. I am giving a bid on an older building (exterior). It was re-sided 3 years ago. I am curious about the new RRP "prohibited practices". Power sanding and heat guns. Does anyone know if that only applies to jobs with lead? Thanks, Mike


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We were taught that it does not apply to new construction. So on the new siding you are all right, on old windows/trim you have to follow the rules. Document the hell out of it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This may seem like a dumb question, but I'm assuming since the building was built before '78, I still go through all the same protocal with my estimate as far as paperwork, lead testing, records, etc? Even if it has been re-sided?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> We were taught that it does not apply to new construction. So on the new siding you are all right, on old windows/trim you have to follow the rules. Document the hell out of it.


Ok, thanks. I thought so. I will document everything. So, does that mean the "prohibited practices" wont apply and power sanding and heat guns would be ok? The siding is Cedar and after only 3 years, it's peeling bad. Which will soon be a seperate thread.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike, from my understanding, reading this, I would say you must be a CF and CLR (I know you are, just want to make clear that to work on a pre 78, must be certified or have it cleared).
You should test all the components you are working on and document, take pics.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris.


----------

